# Signs that a guy is misogynistic?



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, I'm NOT trying to start a gender wars thread, my friend and I were just talking and she said some guy we know is misogynistic. What are some signs/behaviors that show a guy is this way, besides really obvious stuff?


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

If a guy is truly misogynstic he might keep it very well hidden around women. This is because he is trying to manipulate them.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Look for signs that you are being treated like a child. He will ask if you know how to jump start a car or change a car tire instead of assuming that you know how. He will assume you can't drive a vehicle with a manual transmission. He will assume your spending habits are worse than his own. He will assume you are bad with numbers, bad with computers, bad with anything electrical, and bad with anything mechanical. 

Egalitarian men will be the opposite. Their expectations will be much higher. They'll hand you a pair of jumper cables and expect that you know what to do with them.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Spungo said:


> Look for signs that you are being treated like a child. He will ask if you know how to jump start a car or change a car tire instead of assuming that you know how. He will assume you can't drive a vehicle with a manual transmission. He will assume your spending habits are worse than his own. He will assume you are bad with numbers, bad with computers, bad with anything electrical, and bad with anything mechanical.
> 
> Egalitarian men will be the opposite. Their expectations will be much higher. They'll hand you a pair of jumper cables and expect that you know what to do with them.


^You're Tpower, aren't you? I'm telling!


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

HitGirl said:


> ^You're Tpower, aren't you? I'm telling!


I'm actually T Pain. I come here to post in the drug and frustration forums between gigs.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Spungo said:


> I'm actually T Pain. I come here to post in the drug and frustration forums between gigs.


Enjoy, because once the mod looks into it, you're toast. Don't you have other sites to troll?


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Can we stay on topic please...


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Ouch.. I think that would be hard. Weed out a true misogynist or misandrist.. Misogynists are all diffrent, like humans are all diffrent. 
Some likely hold these values to their core, others only skin deep. Those who hold them skin deep can be weeded out fairly easy, by fabricating some stories, and check the reaction and change in personality. 
Those who hold the values in their core would likely shrug all of such attempts right off with a smile, or a laughther that can be hard to judge.
I'd say it's impossible to find out if all men are a misogynist or not, just by looking for quick signs. You'll have to dig, or get to know for some of them.

edit: there's not as many misogynists as you might think, many guys are really just making fun of it all when they talk about 'stay in the kitchen' jokes and such. Heads up.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Being a member of the No Ma'am organization.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Just listen to what they have to say about female friends and acquaintances.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

SpyNumber403 said:


> If a guy is truly misogynstic he might keep it very well hidden around women. This is because he is trying to manipulate them.


 This and maybe he's trying to be overly nice and too confident.

Best way to catch someone who doesn't care about women or someone who is arrogant are lies. Arrogant men throw lies out like no other. A lot of women who go out don't know any better at first though. Stay astute and make sure what he says matches up.

The person who seems more humble and less confident might actually be the person who is more confident.

I have too many guy friends like this and women seem to fall for them, and I'm just going what the hell are you thinking.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Beingofglass said:


> many guys are really just making fun of it all when they talk about 'stay in the kitchen' jokes and such. Heads up.


It is not a joke

Think about those women who grew up in a family like that.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> It is not a joke
> 
> Think about those women who grew up in a family like that.


It has turned into a joke today, because it's unheard of by nearly everyone in the wealthy part of the world. I'm talking the new generation. They did'nt witness much of any of this, and most can't fathom the hardcore, unfair system from before the 70s.

Please don't bend this into a genderway thread.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Beingofglass said:


> It has turned into a joke today, because it's unheard of by nearly everyone in the wealthy part of the world. I'm talking the new generation. They did'nt witness much of any of this, and most can't fathom the hardcore, unfair system from before the 70s.
> 
> Please don't bend this into a genderway thread.


Don't give poo about new generation. There is results from 2012--> which shows that about 50 % of men which are on their 20 or close to both ways are verbally and physically abusive toward female partner and long blahs of other faults. Violence in teenager relationships are common. Especially happends in scandinavia/northern countries. I read my studies.

Saying stay in the kitchen, make a sandwich, etc. are controlling and abusing.

Those guys are automaticly banned from my sight.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

If a guy regularly - or ever - refers to women as "bints", "*****es", "****s", "cows", "bats", "slags", "****s", "hags", "slappers", "tarts", "biddy", "dog", "dozy mare" etc... he is not your friend.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

They punch women in the face when they first meet them. This is in fact a 99.9% accurate test for said mindset. :yes



SnowFlakesFire said:


> *Saying stay in the kitchen, make a sandwich,* etc.


Personally, I would never dream of such a thing.

... but how about baguettes though?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Don't give poo about new generation. There is results from 2012--> which shows that about 50 % of men which are on their 20 or close to both ways are verbally and physically abusive toward female partner and long blahs of other faults. Violence in teenager relationships are common. Especially happends in scandinavia/northern countries. I read my studies.
> 
> Saying stay in the kitchen, make a sandwich, etc. are controlling and abusing.
> 
> Those guys are automaticly banned from my sight.


You must be fun to joke around with.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> "bints", "bats", "hags", "slappers", "tarts", "biddy", "dozy mare"


WHERE DO YOU LIVE?!

caps


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> You must be fun to joke around with.


That is hell if a guy is full of poo :wife

Fun when a guy is nice :b


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*If a guy only hangs around hot women he would have sex with*

If he "jokingly" says misogynistic stuff often, before the others in the group.

If he calls ANY of his ex's "bat**it crazy" The more of his ex's he calles crazy the more of a misogynist he is.

If you ask if he has female fiends, ask about them. ask him to name them. To tell you how they met, and for how long?

He wont have slept with most of them if hes a nice person.

If he has, it means he sees women as sex objects. I'm simplifying to save space, but as i'm not the only one i wont feel guilty.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what signs did your friend see that made her think your friend is a misogynist?

I would have to agree with the posters that say that more than likely they'd keep such things hidden. From personal experiences and stories from friends, it seems abusive personalities tend to be generally exceptionally charming, intelligent, sweet, and all around fun people to be around on the surface. And when the truth bubbles up, they will deny it. As a rebuttal, a common phrase I've noticed in my own experiences and friends, is when they say "No one else has said that about me." Well, truth is, we treat everyone differently, and maybe they are nice to everyone else, but doesn't mean they don't treat you like crap. They are also very public-image conscious, so friends/family may think they're great people.



komorikun said:


> Just listen to what they have to say about female friends and acquaintances.


I agree with this and also I'd consider how they view their previous partners and relationships in general. And although not always a good indication, I do look at their relationship to their family. Also look at their relationship to female siblings and just attitudes about females in general.

I kind of went on a tangent about abusive personalities instead of just misogynists, but they can be inter-related and well, it's good to avoid both xD.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

mzmz said:


> If he "jokingly" says misogynistic stuff often, before the others in the group.
> 
> If he calls ANY of his ex's "bat**it crazy" The more of his ex's he calles crazy the more of a misogynist he is.
> 
> ...


So a guy who's had multiple sexual partners is a misogynist now? :sus

Also, I never knew that not having sex equated to being nice. Virgins must be the nicest people around then.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

If he makes duplicate threads on a social anxiety forum about how women are all the same, shallow and only care about looks, money and social status.. 
So about a good quarter of SAS males.. :|


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

mzmz said:


> If he calls ANY of his ex's "bat**it crazy" The more of his ex's he calles crazy the more of a misogynist he is.


But what if most of his past dates really were insane? 
Most of my exes are good women and we just didn't click, but some people manage to attract the crazy ones. A friend's latest ex wanted to be "pretend raped" by him. Why? So she could go ahead and file a pretend police report? What a nut case.



> If he has, it means he sees women as sex objects. I'm simplifying to save space, but as i'm not the only one i wont feel guilty.


Yep. Having sex with women obviously means he hates women. You should only date men who have sex with men.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

He posts on this forum. OHHHHHHHH. Jk. Sort of.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

laura024 said:


> He posts on this forum. OHHHHHHHH. Jk. Sort of.


Unrelated, but this did remind me of a few things.
*Truck balls*. Every guy I have ever met who had balls on their truck was a douchebag. That's not really the same as misogyny, but it's close enough. He's a jerk to women, but he's _also_ a jerk to men.

In general, be careful with people who don't talk to women on a regular basis at school or at work. That includes guys who live in the basement, guys who work in construction, guys in trades, guys who work in the oil industry. Suppose a guy works out of town and he comes back for short periods of time. He'll probably hang out at the bar and meet a lot of bar ****s. From his experience, most of the women he meets are ****ty and they chase money, so that will be his assumption of what most women are like.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

He has pictures of buff dudes in his room because he needs inspiration for working out.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

pineapplebun said:


> Just out of curiosity, what signs did your friend see that made her think your friend is a misogynist?


He was talking about girls who smell bad.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> He was talking about girls who smell bad.


Do they?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread turning sexist and misandrist?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is this thread turning sexist and misandrist?


Every thread does.

But that's our right as men, you know, the dominant sex in all aspects of existence.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Canucklehead said:


> Every thread does.
> 
> But that's our right as men, you know, the dominant sex in all aspects of existence.


 :lol - it's fun just asking the question :lol.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

arnie said:


> Do they?


I don't know, I don't really know who he was talking about.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

mzmz said:


> If he "jokingly" says misogynistic stuff often, before the others in the group.
> 
> If he calls ANY of his ex's "bat**it crazy" The more of his ex's he calles crazy the more of a misogynist he is.
> 
> ...


Outside of maybe the first one, none of these are remotely misogynistic.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> He has pictures of buff dudes in his room because he needs inspiration for working out.


Or he looks at them while jerking off......
old joe rogan joke about guys who work out



> He was talking about girls who smell bad.


Some women smell like they're decomposing before they're officially dead. It has happened a few times where I just couldn't have sex with them. That smell kills boners. It's like nature is telling you this person is extremely sick and you should not sleep with them because they might make you sick. South Park had a funny take on this situation. video
Sadly I can't find the one where the guy says vagisil is safe to use everyday. EVERYDAY. EVERY DAY. *cold stare*


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

If they are at the lap and always agree with women, there you go, there's a fine line between sheep and being a sane person.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

kiirby said:


> WHERE DO YOU LIVE?!
> 
> caps


SOMEWHERE WHERE SOMEONE ONCE REFERED TO ME AS A 'TASTY BIRD'. SO APPARENTLY THE 80S.

(honestly though, I can't tell you how often I hear 'dozy mare' or 'stupid bint', it's very depressing)


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> SOMEWHERE WHERE SOMEONE ONCE REFERED TO ME AS A 'TASTY BIRD'. SO APPARENTLY THE 80S.
> 
> (honestly though, I can't tell you how often I hear 'dozy mare' or 'stupid bint', it's very depressing)


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

This was mentioned before, but talk to him about how he feels about other women. More specifically, you want to find out about his favorite woman and his most hated women. His favorite women will have characteristics he thinks a woman should have, whether that be independence or submissiveness, etc. And the woman he hates will have characteristics of the way he doesn't think women should be. Ask him why he hates the woman. Was it because she never did what he said? Was it because she didn't want to have children or stay at home? Was is it because she had no drive to do anything with her life? It's not just important to know the what, but the why, otherwise we will supply whatever Why we want. Someone's favorite color might be red, but the Why people will like the color red for different reasons, they feel it's passionate, or it reminds them of love, or makes them think of blood, and this is a far better look into knowing who someone is than knowing that their favorite color is red.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> Just out of curiosity, what signs did your friend see that made her think your friend is a misogynist?
> 
> I would have to agree with the posters that say that more than likely they'd keep such things hidden. From personal experiences and stories from friends, it seems abusive personalities tend to be generally exceptionally charming, intelligent, sweet, and all around fun people to be around on the surface. And when the truth bubbles up, they will deny it. As a rebuttal, a common phrase I've noticed in my own experiences and friends, is when they say "No one else has said that about me." Well, truth is, we treat everyone differently, and maybe they are nice to everyone else, but doesn't mean they don't treat you like crap. They are also very public-image conscious, so friends/family may think they're great people.
> 
> ...


Indeed.

Ask around, reputation is key. Often the simplest solution to finding the answer to a question is to just ask around. People act differently towards everyone, it's human nature. A person is judged by their actions and how they treat everyone as a whole, not by what facade they pretend to have when being with one person. It'll be easy, for people in general LOVE to gossip about others, sad but true. If say like 90% or so people say nothing but the same things about him, then maybe that can enlighten to you about his true nature.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

If his fridge is filled with disembodied girls' heads.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't help but think a few of my threads inspired this one, so I'll put it this way: I'm only "misogynistic" towards to women that diserve it, i.e. the money grubbing, shallow types that want to live like 13 year olds with the man paying all the bills and taking her to dinner in stuff. If a male does that, he's a gigalo, so what does that make the woman? You can't cry feminism and support or defend stuff like that, no way.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> This was mentioned before, but talk to him about how he feels about other women. More specifically, you want to find out about his favorite woman and his most hated women.


Ask him who his favorite feminist is :b



> His favorite women will have characteristics he thinks a woman should have, whether that be independence or submissiveness, etc.


I like questions like this. If I ever interview people for jobs, I'll ask who a person's favorite super hero is and why. The really dumb people will probably give dumb answers. "Freakin wolverman man! He has claws!" Super heroes have a lot of character depth, so a person who isn't retarded shouldn't have a hard time answering that question.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

EternallyRestless said:


> He was talking about girls who smell bad.


Not sure how that's misogynistic. There are people who smell bad in general. Was there more to the conversation or did your friend possibly read into the situation too much?

I haven't really read into what really constitutes misogyny to be frank, but these are just conversations I've had with guys that send red flags.

I like vulnerable girls. 
She's the type of girl who doesn't know how to appreciate a good thing when it's infront of her (him zoning in on his next victim.)
Women have it easier.
It's not rape if she says no, because she really doesn't mean no, and if she orgasms it's also not rape.



Malek said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Ask around, reputation is key. If say like 90% or so people say nothing but the same things about him, then maybe that can enlighten to you about his true nature.


I think you misunderstood what I was trying to say xD. Because abusive personalities are manipulative, they actually control social situations so that friends and even family probably do not realize their true nature, only the person involved in their intimate relationships (so past lovers). They do so to make their partners doubt what they see (after all, everyone says she/he is so nice!) It's to alienate their victim and to belittle their feelings. Even if 90% of their friends and their family say they're nice, doesn't take away from how they treat you. In this instance, how they treat friends/family is a facade, and their true personality is shown to you.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> I think you misunderstood what I was trying to say xD. Because abusive personalities are manipulative, they actually control social situations so that friends and even family probably do not realize their true nature, only the person involved in their intimate relationships (so past lovers). They do so to make their partners doubt what they see (after all, everyone says she/he is so nice!) It's to alienate their victim and to belittle their feelings. Even if 90% of their friends and their family say they're nice, doesn't take away from how they treat you. In this instance, how they treat friends/family is a facade, and their true personality is shown to you.


What if..... he never had any past lovers though? :sus How can you tell then?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

If he snorts like a sexist pig.


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

I'm sure this will answer some questions as well as raise them.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/looking-for-a-girlfriend-447713/


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> I haven't really read into what really constitutes misogyny to be frank, but these are just conversations I've had with guys that send red flags.


Contrary to most of this thread, it doesn't mean a guy hates women. It's the belief that women are inferior to men. It includes things like never putting a woman in a position of leadership because it's thought that women should never tell men what to do.
To get into the mind set, imagine your boss at work was a 5 year old kid. That's how a misogynist feels when his boss is a woman. A woman is telling _me_ what to do? But she's a woman!! These damn broads can't tell us what to do. We need a man to lead this department.



> It's not rape if she says no, because she really doesn't mean no, and if she orgasms it's also not rape.


I'm curious about this one. If I'm not in the mood for sex, there's 0% chance of orgasm. Are women like that too, or is it possible to have an orgasm even when you're not into it?


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Good lord OP, your thread =


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

When He cares only about his own pleasure...

Men like that are true misogynists.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

cinnamonqueen said:


> When He cares only about his own pleasure...
> 
> Men like that are true misogynists.


Wouldn't that be an egoist?

Back on topic... I imagine a misogynist would be someone who was abusive to their partner :stu


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is this thread turning sexist and misandrist?


Classist too. One of the posters has a deep-seated for blue-collar workers.



Spungo said:


> In general, be careful with people who don't talk to women on a regular basis at school or at work. That includes guys who live in the basement, guys who work in construction, guys in trades, guys who work in the oil industry. Suppose a guy works out of town and he comes back for short periods of time. He'll probably hang out at the bar and meet a lot of bar ****s. From his experience, most of the women he meets are ****ty and they chase money, so that will be his assumption of what most women are like.


I've worked in construction. Therefore it must mean I hate women. Apparently you need to work in a traditionally more female oriented industry to "appreciate" women.

There's something oddly misogynist about your "bar ****s" spiel. Did you know some women work in trucking and the oil industry these days? I know, they must hate women too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mugen Souls said:


> Good lord OP, your thread =


Hey hey hey! Let's not bring the talented Mr. Clive Owen into this!


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Metus said:


> I've worked in construction. Therefore it must mean I hate women. Apparently you need to work in a traditionally more female oriented industry to "appreciate" women.


I worked in road construction and every single coworker was a douchebag. The way they talked about women was strange, almost like they're a difference species.
I attended a trade oriented college, and female chemistry students would avoid walking through the machinist and carpentry hallway just to avoid the cat calls and awkward staring.



> There's something oddly misogynist about your "bar ****s" spiel. Did you know some women work in trucking and the oil industry these days? I know, they must hate women too.


The existence of bar ****s is a simple fact. They go to the bar just to get nailed by a rig pig who will buy them free drinks. They're 1 notch higher on the totem pole than crack heads who do "trades" for crack.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Hey hey hey! Let's not bring the talented Mr. Clive Owen into this!


Oh yeah we do, that's what this thread has become. :haha


----------



## Lady Violet (Jun 6, 2013)

Here are some warning signs for sexist/misogynist guys and abusive tendencies in general:


 Harassing women or trying to make them feel uncomfortable on the street (or anywhere else)
 Guys who think that street harassment is "flattering" or think that women should be thankful for it because it's "a compliment"
 Victim blaming / abuse apologism 
 Guys who specifically go after vulnerable, insecure, needy, desperate, sad, or "broken" women
 PUAs or guys that use PUA tactics 
 The Nice Guy (TM): guys who constantly whine about "friendzoning" and think that being a decent human being to women entitles them to sex/romance
 Guys that go around talking about "alpha males vs beta males" and saying things like "women only like bad boys"
 Guys who support legislation that restricts female autonomy and agency
 Guys who make misogynist jokes
 Guys who use misogynist slurs (and ladies, if your man is sweet to you, but refers to other women as s--ts and w--res, he is not that sweet)
 Guys who try to pit you against other women/your friends/your family
 Gaslighting 
 Guys who criticize/police women's bodies 
 Racist, homophobic, transphobic, fatphobic, or ableist tendencies


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

^So basicly, other than the last one, any critism of women. Now that's a good one.:lol

And "bad boys" no troble getting girls, that were that comes from.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lady Violet said:


> Here are some warning signs for sexist/misogynist guys and abusive tendencies in general:
> 
> 
> Harassing women or trying to make them feel uncomfortable on the street (or anywhere else)
> ...


Hey, equal opportunity! :bat


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Just an general contempt or feeling of superiority would show misogyny. I wouldn't call a guy out for making a joke about women though, even mean-spirited ones, since they are just jokes and not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

If he tells his friend to "control his woman", says he likes you because you know your place (because social anxiety and low self-esteem are sooo hot on women), and calls other girls ****s.

This has actually happened to me. I kept hanging out with him because I thought he was joking, since his friends seemed like nice people. He wasn't. I ran fast. But honestly, just look at his/her friends and you'll have your answer. Not in every case, but it's a good indicator.

I'd like to add: 
homophobia/transphobia (I don't know how closely this is tied with misogyny, but it's a deal breaker)


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

JohnWalnut said:


> If his fridge is filled with disembodied girls' heads.


Hey that's not fair. Patrick Bateman hated all people equally.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Ariel castro.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I thought every man ?


----------

